# My Admiral is Gone...



## RemembertheFallen

Since he was born I owned a tall, 17.2hh, black stallion I named the Admiral. He was owned by a friend of mine's friend, well his mother was anyway, and the day after he was born the Admiral was mine. You see Admiral's dam died five hours after his birth and nobody had faith that her tiny black colt would even make it to see the rising of the sun. So I took it upon myself to ask his owners if I could had rear him. They told me that if he made it to see his third day then he was mine to take. So ten years later the Admiral was a full grown Shire/Morgan cross of enormous size with the gentlest soul. Then one day he went lame and after the vet arrived he told that the Admiral had laminitis in both of his front hooves and was showing signs of having a problem with one of his rear hooves as well. That was the worst news that I wanted to hear, I would have been happy with a stone bruise. Well after many sleepless nights in the barn, yes I slept in the stall next to his, the Admiral was visibly worse in my eye. My friend, who was with me the day he was diagnosed, did not notice the change but I did. I was the one who had been with the Admiral his entire life so I could tell that there was a change. The Admiral lived to see his eleventh birthday two months later before peacefully leaving this world while I held his head in my lap. A few hours later my Morgan mare, Blue Bird, gave birth to his last foal. A perfect mirror image of his late sire, only the Admiral had three socks where the foal has four. So I named the foal, a colt, Admiral's Last Stand.


----------



## RemembertheFallen

RemembertheFallen said:


> Since he was born I owned a tall, 17.2hh, black stallion I named the Admiral. He was owned by a friend of mine's friend, well his mother was anyway, and the day after he was born the Admiral was mine. You see Admiral's dam died five hours after his birth and nobody had faith that her tiny black colt would even make it to see the rising of the sun. So I took it upon myself to ask his owners if I could had rear him. They told me that if he made it to see his third day then he was mine to take. So ten years later the Admiral was a full grown Shire/Morgan cross of enormous size with the gentlest soul. Then one day he went lame and after the vet arrived he told that the Admiral had laminitis in both of his front hooves and was showing signs of having a problem with one of his rear hooves as well. That was the worst news that I wanted to hear, I would have been happy with a stone bruise. Well after many sleepless nights in the barn, yes I slept in the stall next to his, the Admiral was visibly worse in my eye. My friend, who was with me the day he was diagnosed, did not notice the change but I did. I was the one who had been with the Admiral his entire life so I could tell that there was a change. The Admiral lived to see his eleventh birthday two months later before peacefully leaving this world while I held his head in my lap. A few hours later my Morgan mare, Blue Bird, gave birth to his last foal. A perfect mirror image of his late sire, only the Admiral had three socks where the foal has four. So I named the foal, a colt, Admiral's Last Stand.


 
Stan as I call the Admiral's son is now a well built three month old colt.


----------



## WesternRider88

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my horse to colic last month, so I know how you feel.


----------



## tinyliny

I would surely love to see some photos of these dear horses.


----------



## Herdof2

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is heartwarming and heart breaking to hear your story. I'm happy you have his foal... Would love to see a pic of those 4 socks


----------



## Cacowgirl

So sorry for the loss of your stallion -sounds like a lovely companion. Love your name for his last colt. Hope you continue to post & maybe we'll see some pictures? RIP Admiral.


----------



## nvr2many

I am sorry for your loss but happy for your new arrival! And when you feel up to it I agree that pictures would be wonderful.


----------



## WesternRider88

Yeah pictures would be great!


----------



## RemembertheFallen

Okay so you want a picture of both the Admiral and his son I take it. Well I only have one picture of Stan, as I call Admiral's Last Stand, on my computer and countless ones of his sire. As Stan is getting old he looks like he is going to become a bay one day. The winter picture it is kind of hard to see the Admiral's other two socks but he was having fun that day. If I could post the video I shot that day I would.


----------



## Northernstar

First and foremost, a warm welcome to the forum - your story was beautiful, heartbreaking, (as it is when we lose a beloved animal), and ended with the joy of a new life in your Stan, who is absolutely stunning.... Thankyou so much for sharing, and yes, please do show us as many photos as you wish


----------



## Iseul

Im sorry for your loss..Id love to see a picture of Stan as well though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Is this your boy? He sure is pretty!


----------



## WesternRider88

Wow, he was so beautiful.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Do a google image search, you will see some amazing pictures of this horse. I am jelouse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RemembertheFallen

The above picture is the Admiral taken about a year ago on my friend's farm when I took him out to see her in Montana.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Do you let people use your photos for stock pictures? There are lots of pics of him on the internet and international sites.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

How did you find them? Are you sure its him?


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Save her photo to your computer then upload it into google image search. They have the same facial markings and both the pics are on the same site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm sorry for your loss, Admiral was stunning. Also welcome to the forum.


----------



## Golden Horse

How nice that he is on so many sites though, as you know I am a sucker for a big black, but I make do with a gelding. That boy is so handsome.


----------



## MsBHavin

Do you have any picture of him squared up? I will make you a memorial collage


----------



## farmpony84

*12- The Horse Forum is not for make believe.* 
While we're fond of daydreaming, and the discussion of possibilities, the horse forum is not a place for making things up and passing them off as the truth. If it becomes evident that a member has been making things up, and a determination is made that other members' time and energy has been wasted as a result, that member's access may be restricted. Similarly, if there is reason to believe that two members are the same person, one or both members may have their access restricted. That said, members are more than welcome to play games or engage in _appropriate_ role playing in the Games forum when making the character of their posts explicit.

Failure to follow the rules can result in a temporary, or permanent banning.

It is up to the Moderators and Administrators judgment to protect the forums and uphold these rules. If you feel you have been wronged, send a Private Message to the Moderator that you believed to have wronged you and state in a mature manner why you believe you have been wronged. They also have the right to edit your post to take out an offensive statement, or delete your post/thread if they feel you have broken the rules.


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-rules-354/#ixzz2GvWBovtx


----------

